# Lifeline Safety Netting Installation



## 2d Wind (Jun 30, 2011)

Apologies if this has been answered elsewhere, but numerous searches here and elsewhere haven't turned it up. 

We've installed safety netting on our lifelines (for dog purposes) from the bow through just before the cockpit with no problems, using a thin line wrapped around top lifeline and aluminum toe rail. 

We are now stuck with how/if to install it along the lines that come up and down (clip/unclip?) for entry purposes along either side of the cockpit. On the one hand, this seems like one the areas we might most need it in place, but on the other hand, if we can't take the lines down, we won't be able to get the dogs (or my parents for that matter) on to the boat to begin with. Anyone have any experience / thoughts on this? 

Many thanks!


----------



## Dog8It (Jan 2, 2007)

We have a small PWD and she likes to roam the deck no matter what the heel angle is. So, in order to keep her out of the drink we installed lifeline safety netting. The lifelines support the netting up top and a line between the stanchion bases secures it at the bottom. At the gates, I simply secured the netting with a plastic tie right where the pelican hook screws on the lifeline to keep the netting from sliding when we open the gates. At the bottom, at one end I tied the line to the snap hook which I attach to the bottom of the stern railing. When the on the way, I also use couple of very short sailties to keep the netting close to the stern rails.

With this setup it takes seconds to open and close the gates for boarding and the netting stays in place.

The pictures below are cropped shots, hence the detail is not the best. If you would like, I could take a better picture this weekend and pm you.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

All of this work just to keep this beauty aboard . . . oh well, she is worth it.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

So do your parents try to escape too? lol


----------



## ntspinner (Sep 11, 2009)

Doolittle,

I've also been researching how to put a netting around the gate area especially at the bottom of netting. We have a little Yorkie we go sailing with and she has a tendency to nose the net. Appreciate if you would also send any picture you may have to me. 

How to you keep the bottom of the netting taut?

Thank you for your help


----------



## sailor50 (Aug 26, 2009)

If you have wood for a coaming versus toerail, you can use a small eyestrap on the inboard side as a fastening point for a small eyestrap to secure a lashing


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

I removed the netting on my boat shortly after purchase. It had a nylon "canvas like" gate that both lifelines ran through where the lifeline gate is. It worked really well. I'll see if I can find pictures, but if you do some searching you might find something similar.

OK, I found this photo. It was from one of the photos in the initial boat listing and was small to begin with and this is cropped. You can see the gate however.


----------



## Dog8It (Jan 2, 2007)

ntspinner,

I have attached a line to an old, clamp-on style fairlead (minus the sheave) with a snap-hook. This way it is easy to open lifelines for boarding and the line stays fairly taut. Not sure if this would work for a very small dog who is bent on finding an escape.


----------



## ntspinner (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank you for the pictures. I now know what you mean and it gives me an idea on what I can do.

Nasim


----------

